# Sidecarred crib question... the gap



## Aletheia (Oct 20, 2005)

What do you all do to make the "crack" between bed and crib mattress less of a problem? I find that we don't use the crib as much as we could (and should, since we are in a full size bed) because that tiny crack often ends up feeling to me like the Grand Canyon in the middle of the night.


----------



## ChetMC (Aug 27, 2005)

Push the crib mattress up so it's next to the bed mattress. Then fill the gap between the crib rail on the far side and the mattress with something. People use pool noddles, towels, blankets, foam from the craft store, etc. We used a piece of sonotube from the hardware store wrapped in a nice quilt.


----------



## HeatherB (Jan 30, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChetMC* 
Push the crib mattress up so it's next to the bed mattress. Then fill the gap between the crib rail on the far side and the mattress with something. People use pool noddles, towels, blankets, foam from the craft store, etc. We used a piece of sonotube from the hardware store wrapped in a nice quilt.









We use our crib bumper. Folding it in half makes it the right depth and length to fill in the void. Shove the mattress up against the adult bed and against one end, then tuck the bumper in to the opposing edges (there should only be two, hence why a folded-in-half bumper works perfectly).


----------



## GradysMom (Jan 7, 2007)

we used giant living room pillows oposite the crack to push the mattress over and then tucked the bumper in all around in front of that.


----------



## zoeyzoo (Jul 6, 2007)

I used pool noodles to fill mine. They are easy to cut down in length and I liked the idea of having something on the firm side in there "in case". Then I put the crib bumper over it which discourages dd from venturing too far on that side.

After this the gap was only a lip. If it bothers you bed bath and beyond sell something to fill that gap. It's supposed to be to turn 2 twin beds into one but it works here. I felt uncomfortable with that lip so I turn dd perpendicular so that her feet would hit it if she moved closer to me. It was a pain but I just put my upper body in the crib to nurse.

Now that dd can lift her head, roll over, etc. I'm not worried about the lip so much.


----------



## Bromache (Jan 24, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ZoeyZoo* 
I used pool noodles to fill mine. They are easy to cut down in length and I liked the idea of having something on the firm side in there "in case". Then I put the crib bumper over it which discourages dd from venturing too far on that side.

After this the gap was only a lip. If it bothers you bed bath and beyond sell something to fill that gap. It's supposed to be to turn 2 twin beds into one but it works here. I felt uncomfortable with that lip so I turn dd perpendicular so that her feet would hit it if she moved closer to me. It was a pain but I just put my upper body in the crib to nurse.

Now that dd can lift her head, roll over, etc. I'm not worried about the lip so much.

Here's a link to the Bed Bath & Beyond mattress bridge PP mentioned. (I've been trying to find something similar in Canada, but no luck so far. Oh, well.) HTH!


----------



## Aletheia (Oct 20, 2005)

Ooo! Great product! And I love the idea of using pool noodles-- we just have towels stuffed in there now. I knew you ladies would have great ideas.


----------



## smallmama (Dec 6, 2006)

We got high density foam from a craft store and wrapped it in an extra crib sheet. I agree with pushing the crib mattress TIGHT against the adult mattress, so that the crack isn't between the mattresses, but over between the crib mattress and the crib railing. The baby is less likely to wander over that way, in my experience. Then put the foam/noodle/whatever in the crack. Make sure it isn't something soft that could be a sids risk.


----------



## Kealli (Dec 8, 2007)

Right now we are using the bumper pad and a rolled up towel. The way our crib is, the wood on each end prevents the crib mattress from being shoved totally up against the bed mattress. I like that mattress bridge... but wouldn't you need a sheet to cover it? That would be the best... one sheet that covered the bed and crib mattress.


----------



## luckygreen713 (Apr 9, 2008)

We stuff the gap between the crib mattress and the crib railing. My babies never venturerd that far away from from me when they are sleeping. We use a piece of foam from the craft store, wrapped in a baby blanket. The tiny crack that is between my mattress and the crib mattress has a rolled up beach towel in it.


----------



## josh&davesmomme (Feb 24, 2006)

we push the mattresses together and we stuff the gap between the crib mattress and the rail with high density foam
I have pictures on my site http://www.freewebs.com/sidecarcrib/index.htm


----------



## katie&micah (May 16, 2005)

I shoved a body pillow in the crack and it's the perfect size.


----------



## tbone_kneegrabber (Oct 16, 2007)

dp built a platform for the crib so that the mattress can slide all the way over the side (where the other rail is supposed to be) and then the gap is on the far side and we use the crib bumper (it is one piece that should go all the way around) and we just use it on that side


----------

